# Foil and regular plastisol? Is this possible



## Joshuashudson (Nov 6, 2013)

I want to do a gothic cross that has a silver foil outline and is filled with prison style art that would be grayscale with halftones. Is this possible/difficult? My goal is to get heat transfers of this design. Is that possible as well? Thanks for any guidance/info you can spare.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Josh. Welcome to the forum! To answer your question directly....yes it is possible but very difficult when the foil and the plastisol portions are next to each other. 

The simplest way to do this (there are several ways...none easy that I know of) I believe would be to have your transfer company make a 1 color halftone of the interior that you want printed
and also have them make a 1color adhesive print on foil of that portion you wanted in foil.

You would then apply the 
adhesive foil print as per instruction. Then you take your halftone and now the tricky part... you line it up on the inside as you want it... once you do that you then place a Teflon sheet over everything (this will protect and prevent any exposed foil to be 
pressed onto the top of the heat platen) and press according to instruction given and remove transfer

This should give you the desired result....

Good luck


----------



## Joshuashudson (Nov 6, 2013)

As a brand new shirt maker. Do you think I should ditch this idea or do you think I could get successful alignment after a few tries? Don't want to throw my money down the drain.


----------



## Joshuashudson (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info... I'm re-thinking the design.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I would have a plastisol transfer made for the art, then do a cut vinyl for the outline. Since the transfer film is clear, alignment should be easy. Plus vinyl will kast longer and not crack. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Run it as a regular two color. Use a waterbased ink for the inside of the cross and a regular plastisol for the outside. the foil will only stick to the plastisol.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

headfirst said:


> Run it as a regular two color. Use a waterbased ink for the inside of the cross and a regular plastisol for the outside. the foil will only stick to the plastisol.


Can you make water based transfers? The op was looking to have trasfers made.

I like the idea for screen printing. Good info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Joshuashudson (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont want to buy a vinyl cutter yet... I think I'm going to see if they can put together a solution on the supplier end. But I think you can press plastisol on plastisol and it will adhere fine right?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

It will stick fine but alignment might be hard. I'm sure a transfer supplier would be able to do vinyl as well. I just don't know how a foil/plastisol transfer would be made.

Normally we would screen print / flash/ then press image with foil / peal and the foil sticks. 

I can't see that process working in reverse like a plastisol transfer is made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

